# Whats your grind look like straight into the pf?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, been lots of talk recently about distribution, the need to or not. So, I thought, lets start a thread and get people to post two photos of their grinds, one from above to show distribution into the holder and one from the side. Here is mine, and I have not taken several attempts etc etc. I am not 100% certain I had the pf held straight.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks to be even (L-R) but a little forward of centre. Be interesting to tap-down & tamp then pull with naked portafilter


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Ok, been lots of talk recently about distribution, the need to or not. So, I thought, lets start a thread and get people to post two photos of their grinds, one from above to show distribution into the holder and one from the side. Here is mine, and I have not taken several attempts etc etc. I am not 100% certain I had the pf held straight.


This is a good idea. I will take a pic when I get home. Dfk, would you tamp this as is, or redistribute first?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, the idea came to me and as I said, the pf was not straight. I know because it is a straight vertical drop to the of! I would probably stir, level and tamp


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Which grinder is this ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, the idea came to me and as I said, the pf was not straight. I know because it is a straight vertical drop to the of! I would probably stir, level and tamp


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eureka Mythos


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll add a photo from my modded SJ later when I make an espresso - been meaning to get some nice arty videos shot aswell but uni comes first







bring on summer


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm away from Home until 3rd.week May so I can't take a photo but i don't get anything like that with the Versalab.

I get a 'volcano' with all the light fluffy grinds & no clumps.

After grinding I wipe my forefinger across filling the centre hole, then a finger chop down & a wipe. Tamper straight into the middle & a light press, no twist or polish.

Produces a pour straight into the shot glass for weighing or into a espresso cup for direct serving. Never any splattering. Just a straight pour from the bottomless PF.

"Simple Eh" as the Meerkats would say.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

I get a similar looking pile out of my vario which pulls ok once tamped.

If I grind into my PF with my HG-1 I get really bad halo extractions. I have to grind into the blind tumbler and then stir before putting in the PF basket to avoid.

Ill get some pics when Im back at the w/e.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bog standard routine. Having to go super fine on this particular bean actually and down-dosing to 17g


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ This shows nicely the difference in roast level and how fine the grind needs to be. Big difference from the OP images.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its super super bright and zingy-orange acidity. Its on the edge of roy's capability before he starts spitting cubes! Another 1cm towards the zero point and we are into turkish grind


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

You guys have got far too much time on your hands


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> ^^ This shows nicely the difference in roast level and how fine the grind needs to be. Big difference from the OP images.


However grind coarseness varies immensely between beans and roasts


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> However grind coarseness varies immensely between beans and roasts


Agreed, but an important point to be understood for comparing grind capabilities. Maybe need to consider dark/light in the grind off?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't really think it will make that much of a difference as a good grinder will be ale to do both you just need to know what adjustments to make between the bean type and roast level. However that said two roast variants are in the mix for the event.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Also gary is running a pump driven expobar whilst Dave is running a lever machine, the grind variation between these two machine with exactly the same bean roasted exactly the same is huge.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

..and im running VST baskets which allows a finer grind whilst maintaining a desirable flow rate

So many variables


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> I don't really think it will make that much of a difference as a good grinder will be ale to do both you just need to know what adjustments to make between the bean type and roast level. However that said two roast variants are in the mix for the event.


True, but some may start to struggle with lighter roasts and finer grinding hence why they need to be tested. So may parameters in the mix, is one day enough!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Straight from my SJ to the PF:










Need to post a video soon as I usually get a lot of channeling.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Straight out the doser into the portafilter k10 style

View attachment 2445


View attachment 2446


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

that K10 makes a good looking grind


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If anyone is interested here is one of the shots off that previous picture sequence. Forum wouldnt let me upload the .jpg for some reason, whereas twitter did.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/328904127058944001


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

This is me. 23g (i dose 22g normally) of the londonium decaf into a synesso triple basket from the mignon. Bit of a struggle keeping it from spilling out!


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

That looks like a bucket! I'll have to try a 23g shot sometime.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's mine from my Royal this morning.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> View attachment 2450
> 
> 
> Here's mine from my Royal this morning.


That is very nice!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

from my brasilia

throws slightly right and maybe a touch forward,

from this just a straight tamp


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> from my brasilia
> 
> throws slightly right and maybe a touch forward,
> 
> ...


That RR550D grind/distribution is impressive!

How good are the on demand controls/timer etc? Do you find any issues with it?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

No issues,timer controls are great,just press either single or double or set the timer longer i.e 20 secs and use manually start/stop,dependant on bean or dose size mine is set between 5.4 and 5.7 secs for a 17 g double and is consistent as long as you've got 2-3 doses in the neck,if you want to single dose you're better setting the timer longer or pressing the double button a few times


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

That Brasilia OD keeps on impressing me more and more everytime i see it. It is currently top of my wish list.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Spukey said:


> That Brasilia OD keeps on impressing me more and more everytime i see it. It is currently top of my wish list.


Yep, would be a good second hand punt I reckon (can't say my Vario distributes any better than that..)

Will it take a smaller hopper?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I just have some acrylic tubing in the top,holds about 4-5 doubles with what's in the neck


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

My contribution with Vario set 2 macro 3 micro. Getting 28g from 18g in a 15g VST in 26 sec. Doesn't seem to matter much atm whether I dose into pf direct and tamp with no levelling, or use the bottomless plastic pot and WDT then level and tamp......

Yet again the pictures come out sideways. Yet if I rotate the original images 90° they STILL come out all over the place! :banghead:


----------

